# Post your musical creations here



## Kevinaswell

I don't have a youtube video for my latest track yet, but click this link to open it to play on Soundcloud

I Have No Mouth & I Must Scream by JustLikeAmmy


http://soundcloud.com/justlikeammy/justlikeammy-i-have-no-mouth-i

It's a tribute/concept piece dedicated to the 1995 dos game that goes by the same name. It's also a famous novel  Amazing story!!

Lemme know what you think, took me over 80 hours to engineer, compose, and produce.

EDIT: Also, @KINGoftheAMAZONS I stalked your soundcloud


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Kevinaswell said:


> I don't have a youtube video for my latest track yet, but click this link to open it to play on Soundcloud
> 
> I Have No Mouth & I Must Scream by JustLikeAmmy
> 
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/justlikeammy/justlikeammy-i-have-no-mouth-i
> 
> It's a tribute/concept piece dedicated to the 1995 dos game that goes by the same name. It's also a famous novel  Amazing story!!
> 
> Lemme know what you think, took me over 80 hours to engineer, compose, and produce.
> 
> EDIT: Also, @_KINGoftheAMAZONS_ I stalked your soundcloud


I admit that I've never listened in depth to the kind of dubstep that you produce. But I love your sound! For some reason it makes me want to sample it into Death Metal songs. Did you do the engineering yourself? What program(s) did you use?


----------



## Kevinaswell

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> I admit that I've never listened in depth to the kind of dubstep that you produce. But I love your sound! For some reason it makes me want to sample it into Death Metal songs. Did you do the engineering yourself? What program(s) did you use?


Thanks for checking it out man I really appreciate it

Yea, I do all the sound design/programming/composition/mastering/vocal sampling/etc all by my lonesome using FL Studio on my laptop. Takes FOREVER! I refuse to do nothing but 100% originals for some reason, stubbornly. But it's buckets of badass times.

Thanks again for listenin' yo.


----------



## Stelmaria

I became a bit obsessed with this melody and kind of never got around to finishing an arrangement of this tune until last week. It's kind of Prog. trance I guess, but definitely it's own sound, rather than the cheesy commercial stuff you hear all the time. I had some fun with all the effects etc too.

I forgot to disable the image rotation, so try not to let it distract you. :wink:


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Kevinaswell said:


> Thanks for checking it out man I really appreciate it
> 
> Yea, I do all the sound design/programming/composition/mastering/vocal sampling/etc all by my lonesome using FL Studio on my laptop. Takes FOREVER! I refuse to do nothing but 100% originals for some reason, stubbornly. But it's buckets of badass times.
> 
> Thanks again for listenin' yo.


It seems like everyone uses FL! I feel so left out lol. I use Reasons, but I admit that I'm not too savvy when it comes to engineering the sound production. I know how to put notes together but I could use a crash course on how to make it sound "professional".


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Snow Leopard said:


> It's kind of Prog. trance I guess, but definitely it's own sound, rather than the cheesy commercial stuff you hear all the time.


Nice melody! But what do you mean when you say the cheesy commercial stuff? You mean like the trance-wannabe music of Lady Gaga, LMFAO, Pitbull, Rihanna, etc? Or do you mean artists like Above and Beyond, Aly & Fila, Shogun, DJ Shah, etc?


----------



## Kevinaswell

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> It seems like everyone uses FL! I feel so left out lol. I use Reasons, but I admit that I'm not too savvy when it comes to engineering the sound production. I know how to put notes together but I could use a crash course on how to make it sound "professional".


Reason is popular, too! But I've noticed mostly performing artists who want to DJ their stuff use it, which is not a goal of mine haha.

FL is great, the learning curve is crazy steep but once you get it you can do anything.

Here is the promo art for the track I'm working on now:


----------



## Stelmaria

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Nice melody! But what do you mean when you say the cheesy commercial stuff? You mean like the trance-wannabe music of Lady Gaga, LMFAO, Pitbull, Rihanna, etc? Or do you mean artists like Above and Beyond, Aly & Fila, Shogun, DJ Shah, etc?


To be honest, I don't pay much attention these days.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Kevinaswell said:


> Reason is popular, too! But I've noticed mostly performing artists who want to DJ their stuff use it, which is not a goal of mine haha.
> 
> FL is great, the learning curve is crazy steep but once you get it you can do anything.
> 
> Here is the promo art for the track I'm working on now:


Technology is already a challenge for me lol. I'm pretty sure that I use Reasons the hard way. So I can only imagine how much time it will take me to get even a decent grasp of FL. Have you ever used Pro Tools?


----------



## Stelmaria

Reason was the shiznit back in 2001. When I got back into making music I started using Sonar... Which was a mistake (I blame it on needing sysex support/64bit back in the day).

Never used Pro Tools, but I'm not into the whole locking you in to their audio interface thing. Cubase is just ugly to use. Studio One is fairly straightforward, but tends to be limited to 'essential' features (though version 2 might be better). 


I'm tempted to learn Ableton Live (tried it, but never finished a tune), for the 95%+ of tracks that I make that don't use sysex (It's a hardware thing and I only have one hardware synth now).


----------



## cityofcircuits

@KINGoftheAMAZONS @Kevinaswell

I would recommend JeskolaBuzz as another platform to make music. It's kind of....basic looking. The options are endless though. It's a freeware program that is open sourced so others can make 'machines' and contribute to the music program itself. The machines are Synths, Fx, and other editing options. The community of Buzzers as they are called are very open in talking about the programs' abilities and they offer great tips on what you can do with Buzz. The learning curve might be a tad harder than atypical user friendly music programs, but I think they potential is wonderful once you learn how to use it.

Here's a link to a friends' music made with Buzz and he utilized his own Buffer he made for Buzz in every track. Really glitchy, alot of buffer, and some soft melodies. He samples Bjork in the song, "Bjork have my baby'' haha.

Tic-Tac Shut Up | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Stelmaria

cityofcircuits said:


> I would recommend JeskolaBuzz as another platform to make music. It's kind of....basic looking.


LOL. The rest of us aren't as old-school as you. 

You can make music with anything, but I don't think tracker based composing would be the first choice of most people.


----------



## cityofcircuits

I heart tracker old school. It's like music program analogue lol.
but but.....Buzz is so cool.......


----------



## Kevinaswell

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Technology is already a challenge for me lol. I'm pretty sure that I use Reasons the hard way. So I can only imagine how much time it will take me to get even a decent grasp of FL. Have you ever used Pro Tools?


Nah never gave it a shot, my stepdad has been using it for the better of 2 decades I think, though. 

Still, I'm not personally familiar at all. But my snap judgment on it is it's basically the same as everything else, but A LOT less user friendly with the trade off of a lot (and often unnecessary) control. 

I think it's built mostly for digital recording and sampling and mastering live audio and that sort of thing in mind, as opposed to the heavy synthesizer/looping/etc music format of other programs.

There is this program called Renoise that I will be learning how to use after I get bored of FL studio...if that happens ever.


----------



## RedDeath9

Original video game music for a town of sorts.*... - Winds of Entropy

New RPG theme. This is just MIDI converted to MP3, nothing fancy, though I hope to learn how to use VSTs and all that stuff soon...


----------



## HonestThief

Makes me want to upload some of my songs but I don't know how to format them. Bookmarked for a later time (possibly tonight)


----------



## HonestThief




----------



## ShadoWolf

I recorded this a few years ago but put it on YouTube with the video only a year ago. I was young... It's not a full song though.


----------



## alyssa_

Not a creation, just a cover. 

Beach House - Myth (Instrumental Cover) by glarbinator on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
^That's the cover





^And that's the song I covered.


----------



## Epictetus




----------



## cityofcircuits

One of my current 'sketches' atm......nothing good anyways lol.....

https://soundcloud.com/cityofcircuits/tiger-tiger-happy-fun-time


----------



## noaydi

1) A "mix" (it's more track chaining than mix) Ive done for completing my soundcloud account 1 month ago. Only 4 track of indep. pop & rock (cocorosie, A place to burry stranger, this immortal coil...). I don't remember if I already posted this one.

https://soundcloud.com/lo-cneiger/i-lied-14-min-left-on

I recommend listening to it for the second track, cocorosie - undertaker... wonderful.


2) my last mix I played just yesterday @ a pub in my town. Back to my first loves... Mental, harsh, dirty, acid, free party hardtek mainly from 90's... For acid headz 

https://soundcloud.com/zattwaks/no_id-pre-test-mix-mezcalito


----------



## Who

I'm tempted to post something but it'd be so lo-fi I'd be better off recording it with a potato.


----------



## Texero F

Some stuff on my soundcloud I made a while ago

https://soundcloud.com/tex-phoenix


----------



## snail




----------



## ManWithoutHats

snail said:


>


Aaaahh! I really loved this. The beginning reminded me of the old English folk tune Greensleeves (though maybe that's mostly because of the instrumentation).

Please tell me the pictures are not yours as well, because if so then you are just much too incredible of a human being.

I love the harp– how long have you been playing?


----------



## snail

ManWithoutHats said:


> Aaaahh! I really loved this. The beginning reminded me of the old English folk tune Greensleeves (though maybe that's mostly because of the instrumentation).
> 
> Please tell me the pictures are not yours as well, because if so then you are just much too incredible of a human being.
> 
> I love the harp– how long have you been playing?



The art is mine. Thanks for the kind words. I have been teaching myself to play the harp since December of 2012. That particular tune was one I was making up randomly just a few days ago while messing around for fun. I didn't know my husband was recording me at the time, or I probably would have tried to come up with something more creative/challenging. 

Here is my harp when I had only been playing it for two days, when I was practicing it by trying to figure out familiar songs by other people.






...also, because you mentioned it, here is Greensleeves, which was one of the first songs I tried to teach myself. I didn't get around to recording it until January, when I had already almost forgotten it and was getting a bit clumsy at it.


----------



## phony

@Wellsy?


----------



## smolio

.


----------



## Wellsy

@phony

There.

https://soundcloud.com/mr-wells-2/untitled-1


----------



## ManWithoutHats

snail said:


> The art is mine. Thanks for the kind words. I have been teaching myself to play the harp since December of 2012. That particular tune was one I was making up randomly just a few days ago while messing around for fun. I didn't know my husband was recording me at the time, or I probably would have tried to come up with something more creative/challenging.
> 
> Here is my harp when I had only been playing it for two days, when I was practicing it by trying to figure out familiar songs by other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...also, because you mentioned it, here is Greensleeves, which was one of the first songs I tried to teach myself. I didn't get around to recording it until January, when I had already almost forgotten it and was getting a bit clumsy at it.


I am subscribing now  That's really amazing after only two days. Greensleeves too.

I hope this isn't the kind of thing that everyone asks when you play a harp, but have you heard/do you ever listen to Joanna Newsom? I must recommend checking out her music some time if not–


----------



## phony

Wellsy said:


> @_phony_
> 
> There.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/mr-wells-2/untitled-1


gah. <3


----------



## snail

@ManWithoutHats Yes, I adore Joanna Newsom, although I can't play any of her songs because I'm not coordinated enough to think in all of those complex polyrhythms, and also because I don't have a full-sized pedal harp for getting the quick key changes. Her lyrics are pretty brilliant, but despite making sense on multiple levels, memorizing some of the longer songs would be quite a challenge. I respect her a lot for all of the different kinds of talent she combines, and for her profound creativity. Her music inspires me.


----------



## ManWithoutHats

snail said:


> @_ManWithoutHats_ Yes, I adore Joanna Newsom, although I can't play any of her songs because I'm not coordinated enough to think in all of those complex polyrhythms, and also because I don't have a full-sized pedal harp for getting the quick key changes. Her lyrics are pretty brilliant, but despite making sense on multiple levels, memorizing some of the longer songs would be quite a challenge. I respect her a lot for all of the different kinds of talent she combines, and for her profound creativity. Her music inspires me.


roud: I always say to myself that I'm going to work up guitar arrangements of her songs but have thus far failed to really try– no thanks to their complexity and length (except Soft as Chalk which I've partly worked out (no polyrhythms in that one luckily; much of the Have One On Me stuff is _relatively_ simpler than her earlier work). I might try and post it here sometime). Couldn't agree more as far as her profound creativity and talent. At least two of the most incredible records I've ever heard came out of her mind. Endlessly inspiring.


----------



## MerelyARumor

my most recent one


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Here is me singing and playing the ukulele. The song is Miss Ohio by Gillian Welch. I'm still learning the ukulele, so don't mind my mistakes! And don't mind the kid in the background yelling "Mom" at the end  

It's a private track, so I have no idea if you'll be able to play it. 

Miss Ohio- by smaichel on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Deanna

Ok, here's a little ditty that I have no words to and haven't really developed, but I like it:






This one is U2's "Desire" where I actually sing (but not always on key 
Edit: You gotta love that screenshot for the cover. Priceless.






Gah! I'm kind of nervous about putting that out there, but you know, YOLO. 

And let me say that I have zero natural talent for this. Whatever you're seeing is pure persistence.


----------



## cityofcircuits

Forgot about this.....

https://soundcloud.com/cityofcircuits/baka-and-test


----------



## Texero F

Some old stuff kinda sounds like anime music or something lol

https://soundcloud.com/tex-phoenix/luv-73-bpm


----------



## Doctor Sleep

You all are very good at this


----------

